# Cambiare lingua Interfaccia Libreoffice[Risolto]

## saverik

Salve,

ho installato libreoffice-bin sul mio sistema.

Aperto il programma ho visto che l'interfaccia utente e' in inglese ed ha caratteri osceni.

Ho provato a modificarla da tools options languages etc ma e' presente solo l'nglese come lingua per l'interfaccia.Come posso rimediare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi settare la variabile L10N con le lingue che vuoi e ricompilare il pacchetto emerge -1 app-office/libreoffice-l10n

Nel mio make.conf ho settato

```
L10N="en de it fr"
```

Per maggiori informazioni leggi qui

----------

## saverik

Ha funzionato.

Grazie!!!

----------

